
Adobe Summit Cancelled - lsaferite
https://www.adobe.com/summit/faq.html
======
vsareto
2020: Let's just all work from home

~~~
johnxie
2020: The future of remote work is here.

~~~
tpmx
I put some money into the Slack stock a few weeks ago based on that thinking,
on a lark. Worked out well so far. Any ideas about other companies that will
benefit from this inevitable giant wave of remote working that will be growing
rapidly for the next 6-12 months?

I think we'll see entire new categories of people working from home on a large
scale. Lawyers, marketing people, accountants, etc etc. Basically anyone who
is dealing with information rather than physical goods.

~~~
organsnyder
Microsoft has a much more solid remote work product suite, IMHO; though most
companies adopting more WFH policies are probably already Microsoft customers.

~~~
tpmx
They're such a massive company with already gigantic solid revenue streams;
this wouldn't move the needle much in the short term.

------
bredren
Still waiting on SXSW. Dorsey pulled out of the keynote list this morning.

------
alasano
I'm going to events in London and Budapest end of March. Not yet cancelled but
I've been wondering if it's inevitable.

~~~
bhouston
The virus will still be spreading until at least April at this rate.

~~~
hexl
Does it show seasonality?

~~~
wave100
I've seen conflicting opinions about that - seems that we may have to wait and
see. [1][2]

[1]: [https://ccdd.hsph.harvard.edu/will-covid-19-go-away-on-
its-o...](https://ccdd.hsph.harvard.edu/will-covid-19-go-away-on-its-own-in-
warmer-weather/)

[2]: [https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2020/02/what-
happ...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2020/02/what-happens-to-
coronavirus-covid-19-in-warmer-spring-temperatures/)

------
pmiller2
Interesting that the official page doesn't mention coronavirus when we all
know that's why it's been cancelled.

~~~
rmanalan
It's on [https://www.adobe.com/summit.html](https://www.adobe.com/summit.html)

~~~
pmiller2
Ah, ok. Maybe that would have been the better page to submit.

------
benmcnelly
So will you now be a terrible company if you host a summit/expo/large-
gathering? If that is the trend it could really bite into some of the
economies tied into cities used to hosting events.

~~~
vikramkr
I think super fueling a COVID-19 outbreak would bite into the economies a bit
more than canceling a few events

~~~
techdevangelist
If you are a large event, the hope is they purchased a policy for show
stoppage events and it covers public health events like this. It won’t make
you completely whole but should limit losses on contract commitments to
venues, hotels, f&b, etc.

